# Recongize this march?



## agustinahubert

Hello!
I'm driving myself crazy with a song that appears en a tv show and i need your help!
Is the song that appears en the minute 8:00 in this video.
Does anyone recognize it? I know i've heard it a lot of times before.
I would appreciate anything you can tell me about it.


----------



## jhar26

Yeah, it's from Tchaikovsky's ballet "Swan Lake."


----------



## marinermark

Agreed. Tchaikovsky is rolling over in his grave


----------



## Rasa

Amazin how people manage to miss the huge "Identifying music" section so often.


----------

